
The complete infeasibility of the Boring Company - sundaeofshock
http://amateurplanner.blogspot.com/2018/03/the-complete-infeasibility-of-boring.html?m=1
======
mkirklions
Ive never seen someone hype so hard.

This is some crypto pump and dump style straight out of Elon's mouth.

